# My 2 year old has gone off of his food-what can I do?



## porkypig

its been the past few weeks now that my lo has gone off his food, hardly eats breakfast, scraps for lunch and refuses dinner- im starting to get worried now, he seems ok otherwise, but i hate the fact that he used to eat loads before and now, hardly anything. What is wrong? and what can i do? xx:cry:


----------



## TennisGal

What's his typical days food like?

I know that it is common for toddlers to just lose interest in eating, as they are far more interested in everything else! Lizzie goes through these phases...and my friends little boy has barely eaten more than rice cakes and mash for a couple of weeks!

How long has it been going on?

If you're worried, have a chat to your doc...it's always good for reassurance :hugs: bet he starts eating again soon :hugs:


----------



## porkypig

he would eat 1 and a half weetabix and sometimes toast afterwards for lunch he would have a cooked lunch like some pasta shells or fish fingers and waffles and then a few snacks in the afternoon (fruit/raisins etc) and then a cooked dinner in the evening with a yoghurt or fruit and he'd have all of that but hes barely having anything in comparison now, has a mouthful then says no, youre right he is too busy and interested in playing etc but im worried hes not eating. even his sleep pattern/routine has gone up the creek xx


----------



## TennisGal

I was really worried, too. Maybe mention it to your doc, so you can know it's nothing medical...which I bet it isn't :hugs:...and then he will come back to his yummy food. Lizzie has often refused lunch, as she's just hurtling around, so I leave little plates of food around, and she will help herself. She's eating ok at the mo, but when she refuses to sit down at lunch, I put out a plate of mini sandwiches / tortilla/organix snacks /fruit etc...and she grazes.

Also, another mummy on here suggested picnic style sharing meals - which really work :hugs:


----------



## whiby

Ethan has just come out of doing this exact same thing, it lasted a few weeks. I have made sure that we eat together, and that he eats exactly the same as us. I make sure he watches us actually putting the food on our forks, watches us eat it and then we say how yummy it is. He's usually quick to try it then. 

I also maybe take some liberties with the names of food - broccoli is "trees", sweetcorn is "yellow peas" (he loves peas) etc etc. Also, it's probably not the healthiest thing to do but I also give him a small blob of ketchup on his evening meal which he dips lots of food into. I notice that if he has the ketchup that he will at least try the taste of something with the sauce, sucks the sauce off then goes "mmmmm" and eats the rest. Whatever works to get him to at least try eh?! 

I have been quite strict in that if he refuses a perfectly good meal that has things I know he has eaten and enjoyed before, then I won't give him anything else instead.

Fingers crossed it seems to be working..... although being a toddler I'm sure there will be another "phase" just round the corner. As long as he is still putting on weight I wouldn't be too worried, he's probably just too busy having fun to worry about boring old food!. xxx


----------



## porkypig

yes thats a good idea, he does seem interested a little if im eating something, admittedly naughty things! but i just want him to eat like he did before :( thanks repying hun x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

yeah I'm a big advocate of picnics / not insisting on sitting at the table (but still sitting down). I know Ruby doesn't seem to feel the need to refuse food just because she can when we do that! 

Though, if his sleep has gone to pot also, maybe his back molars might be sore?


----------



## porkypig

yes i think his molars are coming through, but its difficult to get a look in his mouth as he doesnt let me although hes been dribbling a bit and hes busted so many dummies lately too xx


----------



## mumnbean

If you think its his teeth try him with some frozen fruit- arielle loves banana and blueberries!


----------

